# Dove hunting in the SUC (southern utah county)??



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

I heard years ago that there is some good dove hunting in southern utah county?? can anyone confirm this... any suggestions on where to go would be great or if there is some one I can tag along with. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is lots of good dove hunting all over Utah County. You just need to know someone who will let you hunt on their land, or be lucky enough to find one of the few public places to hunt before someone else gets in there.


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for the reply 

what is the best way to approach someone about hunting on there land?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Be polite, direct and breif with your inquery and always thank them for their time regardless of their response. Maybe offer up some of the days take if they are so obliged, AND by all MEANS respect their property, that means closing gates behind you that were close when you happened upon them and vs versa. maybe offer up some of your time in return after the fact or make it part of your negotiations. I know parking out on the main drag, not the homes approach/driveway, and walking up to the door works wonders for gaining access to some prime WT country in ID. Initially plan on a 70/30 split, Nea vs Yeah and go from there. Good luck!


----------



## Timbe (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking..

I moved to Utah (just north of SLC) about a month ago. I moved here from Massachusetts (lived there for about 4 years), where dove hunting was illegal... 

Any advice for someone who is unfamiliar with the area and does not know anyone who owns property?? Do I just drive up to people's property and ask?

I checked with the Rod and Gun club associated with my work, but no one I have spoken to dove hunts. Also, I am from Houston Texas where renting rights to hunt on dove leases is predominate.

Thanks in advance!

Edit :: I do not mind a solid drive. I was even looking into driving down to Arizona.


----------

